# Hitch Question



## Warren504 (Dec 7, 2003)

I recently traded in my tow vehicle, and need to know what the correct ground to ball height is for my new hitch. I am towing a 21rs Outback.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I found this on another froum. It is from a well respected poster:

"Level the trailer with the tongue jack... Measure from the extreme front and back of the trailer frame to ground until the measurement is the same... Then measure from the ground to the inside top of the ball coupler of the trailer... 
At this point some will set the hitch head ball height about 1/2 to 1" higher than this measurement as a starting point...Some start with the ball height 1/2 to 1" lower (including myself)...(my emphasis) At this preliminary stage it doesn't make much difference which way you go, up or below as you'll more than likely readjust it again before your through with the procedure... 
Hook up the trailer and snap up the w/d bars... Measure the truck wheel wells again... If your w.d bar adjustment is sufficient, the truck should have settled downward approximatly the same distance at all 4 wheel well measurements... If the rear is still lower than the front, increase tension on the w.d bars... You may have to tilt the hitch head down to gain additional tension from the w/d bars... If the front of the truck is lower (unlikely!!) relax the tension of the w/d bars... Too much weight on the front axle will cause premature wear of components and likely to make handling a bit unstable... 
Once the truck is level, adjust the hitch head ball height so that the trailer is as close to level as possible...If perfectly level can't be obtained, opt for a bit nose down attitude... This will increase rear end clearance when going up ramps and such and will shift the TT center of gravity forward for a bit more hitch weight...(my emphasis) 
At the end of this procedure you should have 5 or 6 chain links between the snap up plates and the bars... This distance varies somewhat from hitch manufacturer to hitch manufacturer, but you want enough distance between the bars and snapup plates so that there is no binding of the w/d bars... The w/d bars should be level with the frame when in tension ... 
After adjusting ball height, do a final wheel well measurement... If it's the same or close to it, your ready to roll..."


----------

